# The Rut



## petey333 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone in North Dakota/Minnesota has started to see signs of the rut beginning? I have seen ALOT more scrapes and rubs recently but have not witnessed any bucks chasing does yet. It's gotta be soon if not already begun in the area.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw 5 different bucks chasing or bed down with does saturday night and sunday mid day while scouting/hunting ducks. Eastern SD.
spotted more nice bucks in those few hours of driving around than I've seen all fall previous to last weekend.


----------



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

Saw the buck I'm after tonight... He had a couple does with him, and was like a puppy on a string. Wouldn't let them get 20 yds away. Then saw a nice 8 walking back to the truck from the goose field a couple days ago who let me walk straight up to him at 15 yds and never budged. This deer was licking my truck bumper for some reason. I think it safe to say that it's in full swing and they are getting stupid.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

I was with a buddy who shot a monster on Tuesday night in ND. The buck was running full sprint, head down all over a pasture checking every doe that was in the field. Luckily, we had a doe 40 yards from our stand that he decided to check out.


----------

